# Indie Film Music Contest Winter 2022 Incoming



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 23, 2022)

Just received notification of a new (winter 2022) Indie Film Music Contest.

No details yet, apart from that there will be a number of clips to choose from.

Look out for more information on Friday!


----------



## wsimpson (Nov 24, 2022)

Following


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi all,

Here’s a link to the relevant page for the contest providing details regarding the videos, registration and entry fees.









Register » Indie Film Music Contest


IFMC Winter 2022 Registration The Indie Film Music Contest is open worldwide to all nationalities and ages. Here are the details in a nutshell: Opportunity to win more than 14,000€ worth of prizes You won’t be judged by criteria like mixing and mastering or the quality of the sound. The Judges...




indiefilmmusiccontest.com


----------



## Manfred (Nov 27, 2022)

I saw all the films…very good stuff! Signed up for 2 entries.


----------



## Remnant (Dec 26, 2022)

Really liked this short film they offered for re-scoring so did both clips of it since it seemed to create a complete short film. Went with t hybrid score because I just couldn't keep synths out of the sci-fi goodness of it. Not sure which to enter yet, so appreciate feedback on which one or any other feedback.


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 26, 2022)

Part one for me! Very well done! Good luck!


----------



## Remnant (Dec 26, 2022)

Scottyb said:


> Part one for me! Very well done! Good luck!


Thanks for listening and the feedback Scottyb. I really appreciate it. I was certainly leaning toward part 1.


----------

